# Peacock dyes issue...Vicki??



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered some colorants from Ellen's Essentails (aka Peacock dyes) nearly 2 weeks ago. I got the automated email order confirmation, etc. Since then, NOTHING. I checked the status of my order on the website and it's "pending." I sent an email yesterday, but no response yet. Anyone have any ideas or history with this sort of thing with them?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Not Vicki, but I ordered some awhile ago and they took a very long time to send them.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

same here


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How long is "very long"?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope never had any problems. Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> How long is "very long"?


 If I remember correctly, over 3 weeks til it arrived. Mail time was 2 days I think.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

After reading all your posts I emailed and called and left a message asking about the status of my order---no response! Don't think I will be adding bonus points.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't heard anything yet, either.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My colorants arrived today. 

ETA: I take it back. Different colorants arrived today. NOT the ones I ordered from Peacock. :/


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

SURPRISE SURPRISE I got an email from Peacock to say saying it was shipped today, great! order placed 10/24 shipped out 11/3. it may be faster to order from a slow boat, if they sold colorants. Will double check to make sure it is what I ordered.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have gotten nothing from them.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I posted this somewhere....but I ordered from http://theconservatorie.com/ (micas) and they shipped out the same day, arrived a few days later. I am very happy with how they have worked too- especially red!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Which red did you get? I did order some micas from them but there are so many to choose from!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I will check when I get back home- but if I remember correctly, it was something with Ruby- Ruby Red maybe?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I would suggest emailing and calling daily, leaving a message each time, nothing like a squeeky wheel to get attention. that's what I did, its not like I will run into the vendor at the grocery store


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, Dorit, where did you find a phone number? I have emailed and never heard back, and still have gotten nothing from them. Did your stuff ever arrive?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, actually, I googled her and found her number. But all I could do was leave a message. Then after several tries she emails me that it was shipped out. I thought about it and decided that there is no use in buying samples from a vendor that I would not reorder from, so I emailed her the next day and said that I want to cancel my order or return the box marked "refused" and not open anything. I was willing to take a 25% restocking fee. Lo and behold, she emails back that the postman did not pick up the package, she still has not shipped it and will cancel the order. She did not charge me for anything. I have never encountered so many vendors with such poor customer service and personality issues. Do you think all of us soapers are nuts????


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I finally got an email from her last night, saying that she didn't know what had happened but that my stuff would be in the mail to me today. I guess we'll see!


----------

